# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Совет не есть после 18.00 – лишен смысла

## Irina

*Совет не есть после 18.00 – лишен смысла
*

В большей части рекомендаций по похудению присутствует сомнительный совет: «Не ешьте после 18 часов!». Почему и кто это озвучил? Большинство людей об этом ничего не знает, просто бездумно, с фанатичной верой исполняет «рекомендацию». Пришлось долго тралить Интернет, пока я нашел ответ на этот вопрос, который был у всех одинаков: «биоритмологи говорят, что человек – существо дневное…», «биоритмология нас учит, что человеческий организм активен от восхода до захода солнца…».

Что ж, данный тезис вполне справедлив… по отношению к людям (в весьма ограниченном смысле этого понятия), жившим в умеренных широтах десятки тысяч лет назад. Человек – животное весьма приспосабливаемое: с появлением огня у него появились ночные охоты, часть работы он передвинул на вечернее и ночное время. Человек эволюционировал! В процессе эволюции, с появлением и укоренением в обиходе человека новых работ и ремесел, у него появились новые группы крови, тогда как раньше была только одна. Так почему же глубокоуважаемые биоритмологи до сих пор приравнивают нас к древним недочеловекам, отказываясь признавать то, что теперь существует уже не один тип людей, а несколько, в то числе и ночной?

Относительно же «активности организма от восхода до захода солнца», хочется их спросить: а как же живут жители стран с жарким климатом, которые спят часть ночи и часть дня? И, если человек «существо дневное», то как насчет жителей Севера, у которых во время полярной ночи солнце не поднимается над горизонтом в течение от 23 суток до полугода? Они спят всю полярную ночь или поголовно болеют из-за невозможности жить «по дневному циклу»?

И почему последний срок, когда можно питаться, именно 18 часов? При чем тут солнце? Летом солнце заходит позднее, зимой – раньше, поэтому данная цифра, скорее всего, просто среднее арифметическое для всех времен года. Чего стоят такие «средние цифры», мы можем повсеместно наблюдать, например, в таблицах расчета идеального веса: для людей тонкокостного астенического типа телосложения приведенный в таблицах идеальный вес, зачастую, будет избыточен, а для ширококостных гиперстеников – недостаточен.

То, что биоритмологи предлагают в доказательство своих доводов («зимой наш организм пребывает в состоянии спячки, да и солнце садится раньше, поэтому мы набираем вес»), не выдерживает никакой критики. Вот, навскидку, самые обычные научные доказательства, почему зимой мы полнеем, где с теорией и практикой все в порядке:

Зимой мы потребляем меньше зелени и витаминов. Авитаминоз + несбалансированное питание = угнетение метаболизма.

Зимой очень бледная цветовая гамма, преобладают белый и серый цвета. Депрессия.

Зимой мы намного больше времени проводим в закрытых помещениях. Недостаток движения.

Зимой мы постоянно сталкиваемся с холодом. При холоде организм старается задерживать жир для защиты от переохлаждения (поэтому среди «моржей» человек со стройной фигурой – очень редкое явление).

Главное доказательство того, что биоритмологи в этом плане несут откровенный бред, заключается в том, что они полностью игнорируют разделение людей на типы: «жаворонков» (полностью соответствующих идеалу, описанному биоритмологами), «сов» (у которых период наибольшей активности наступает вечером-ночью) и «голубей» (легко приспосабливающихся под любой ритм жизни). Посмотрите – абсолютное большинство методик похудения идеально подходят именно «жаворонкам»! И на «совах» они практически никогда не срабатывают (или же срабатывают со знаком «минус»).
*
Рассмотрим день из жизни «жаворонка»:*

Он просыпается в 6 утра, вполне выспавшийся и отдохнувший. С самого утра все системы его организма включаются на полную мощность, поэтому он легко (и, часто - с удовольствием или без особого раздражения) занимается физическими упражнениями. Завтракает с волчим аппетитом, идет на работу. Днем обедает, примерно в 18-19 часов вечера ужинает. В 22 часа он начинает «клевать носом», а в 23 засыпает.

После последнего приема пищи до сна у «жаворонка» проходит 4-5 часов.

*Рассмотрим день из жизни человека-«совы»:*

После пробуждения утром (или днем), вне зависимости от того, выспался он или нет (хотя чаще - второе), «сова» не испытывает никакого подъема душевных и физических сил. Его организм еще спит, поэтому:

а) Занятия физическими упражнениями с утра переносятся им очень тяжело; часто после таких занятий человек чувствует себя разбитым и уставшим.

б) Следуя логике большинства методов похудения, первый прием пищи должен быть плотным. У «совы» с утра почти всегда нет аппетита, но он добросовестно «заправляется» (потому, что «так надо», да и вечером ведь уже не поешь!).

Результат: непроснувшийся организм будет перерабатывать пищу вяло (примерно так же, как если бы человек поел незадолго до сна), поэтому часть съеденной пищи будет преобразовываться в жир и складироваться в жировые депо.

Идем далее: днем «сова» часто нормально поесть не может (работа), и далеко не каждому удается прийти с работы домой до 18 часов. Т.е. нередко человек остается практически без обеда и вообще без ужина… Вечером в организме «совы» происходит все то же, что у «жаворонка» утром: все системы организма выходят на предел своих возможностей, просыпается волчий голод. Организм требует пищи, желудок выделяет максимум сока… а еды нет и не будет!

Нормальный промежуток времени после последнего приема пищи до сна составляет около 4 часов; у человека-«совы», который ложится спать минимум в 0 часов, если он не поел после 18, этот промежуток составляет от 6 часов. А если к этому прибавить практически полное отсутствие обеда и ужина, и то, что период «голодовки» пришелся на самое активное время… Организм с еще большей яростью начнет мстить человеку лишними килограммами.

В доказательство к этому простейший пример: попробуйте найти хотя бы одного человека, который смог похудеть, используя исключительно «непитание после 18 часов». Обычно это целый комплекс: «не ем после 18, соблюдаю диету, занимаюсь спортом». Промоделируем ситуацию: человек, резко ограничив себя в еде, безусловно, сначала худеет. Но стоит ему дожить до выходных, когда он и больше съест, и меньше подвигается, как вес начинает резко ползти вверх, иногда даже обгоняя результат до начала похудения. А если предположить встречу с друзьями, праздник, дату, вечеринку, которые обязательно произойдут рано или поздно, то… Или человек усилит издевательство над собой, вводя в свой режим «разгрузочные дни», диету, физические упражнения или бросит все.

Последний прием пищи (естественно, не тяжелый, который желательно делать подобным завтраку) должен быть за 4-5 часов до сна, не больше! Смело питайтесь после 18 часов! Помните, что если в плане здоровья различные диеты, отказ от одного приема пищи, однодневные голодания, разгрузочные дни часто приносят пользу, то в плане похудения – исключительно вред.

----------

